# Breeding mollys???



## Taritus (May 3, 2015)

I just got two balloon mollies for my twenty gallon aquarium, one black and one white however what I didn't realize is one is a male and the other female (Based on what the I was told online.) The male has been coming up behind the female and nudging at her underside and inserting his rear fin(?)(I don't know the name of his elongated rear fin). my questions how do I tell if my molly is pregnant, how long does it take , or if they'll even breed at all. Any help is greatly appreciated:fish10
[YThttps://youtu.be/75m1lBpgV74][/YT]


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

The male anal fin is known as the gonopodium the female Molly is more than likely to be pregnan.t fry/babies are born every 4 to 6 weeks the length of time can vary depending on temperature.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh yeah. If he is doing that she's pregnant. 

I separated mine, let my female have all the litters. Caught the baby fish and fed them to my other fish. 

I now have an endlers guppy trying to breed with her. Hope it is impossible. A baloon molly x endlers would look funny.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

No. They can not breed with each other. Are too far apart in the relationship. Genera Mollienesia and Poecilia. That's impossible.


----------

